# EOS R3 unboxing by Kym Illman(F1 photographer)



## Chaitanya (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## R1-7D (Mar 2, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


>


Seems like a good bloke. He confused the sound of the electronic shutter with the mechanical shutter, though.


----------

